# How many people here have water transportation?



## averageguyvswild (Mar 28, 2017)

I have a medium body of water near my house, and a canoe is a great little boat for fishing and transporting. My lake has 13 miles of shore and it is nice to be able to move from spot to spot under my own power. I took a page from the stand up paddle boarders to make my paddling more efficient and faster. What do you guys use or would like to use?


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

Bummer... I was hoping this was about buckets for transporting water...


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I thought it was about using a boat to BO.


----------



## averageguyvswild (Mar 28, 2017)

Shit that's easy. I have one of these to put camera stuff in when I'm on my boat. They are 100% waterproof. They can also hold a lot of water in them. And the backpack straps are nice. I have the 40L
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01M1J0PL4/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

I tried the canoe but have a difficult time to find waterways here in the Arizona valley.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Really don't like boating the RioGrande. Might end up in a different country.


----------



## jeager106 (Mar 24, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> I tried the canoe but have a difficult time to find waterways here in the Arizona valley.


I live in N.E. Ohio and am an avid fisherman (person?) and hunter.
I have a canoe but, alas, I keep falling out of the thing!
I Don't swim well either.
20' is about it.
Once in the Boundry Waters my cousin and I flopped a canoe
in a windstorm. Water temp was only about 50 degrees F.
I SWAM!
Made it to shore too.
My cousin who _could_ swim PANICKED and I have to save HIM!
Dang near froze till we got a fire going and got dry clothing from
the water proof boundary bags

.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boundary_Waters

Anyone contemplating travel by water should invest in a Boundary Bag
or two.

https://www.seallinegear.com/catalog/product/view/id/16961/s/boundary-pack/category/51

NEVER, NOT EVER, PANIC.
I learned that in police work. Always keep your act together and bad people
think you have an edge.
You do.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

My little red Flyer from a yard sale. I use it for yard work when the job doesn't need the mower wagon...LOve IT!!!
Oh, ****!!! I thought this was carrying water post!!


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Canoe is an Indian word meaning you are going to get wet.
I have a 17.5 foot fishing boat so I'm all set.


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

jeager106 said:


> I live in N.E. Ohio and am an avid fisherman (person?) and hunter.
> I have a canoe but, alas, I keep falling out of the thing!
> I Don't swim well either.
> 20' is about it.
> ...


Police Presence 101 POST I got an A 

Too slow and stupid to react to people getting in my face and yelling at me and calling me names,... comes in handy disarming bombs .

As Alfred F. Newman would say " What? me worry?"

But what about the buckets ?

Couple of ways to do it

The early jeeps were extremely light, capable of being carried by several men. The jeep was driven onto a tarp, the corners of the tarp brought up to the upper edges of the jeep and tied, then the jeep was picked up by the men and put in the water. There was no magic about how the tarp was tied, it just has to be a big enough tarp for all the edges to be near the top of the jeep when pulled up. Displace enough water and anything floats.

and this.. oh, in my dreams .. maybe even in reality .. the bestest ever way to cross anything

http://www.businessinsider.com/this...ains-and-brings-down-enemy-helicopters-2014-3

https://www.rokon.com/

and this 



 http://amphibiousmarine.com/


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

I think I have a couple of pool noodles out back.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

jeager106 said:


> I live in N.E. Ohio and am an avid fisherman (person?) and hunter.
> I have a canoe but, alas, I keep falling out of the thing!
> I Don't swim well either.
> 20' is about it.
> ...


You better build outriggers for that canoe. I welded some out of irrigation pipe. I orange peeled (pointed it) the nose. Works great when running bank lines by yourself. I use two of them when powered by trolling motor and one when paddling.


----------



## IDwanderer (Jan 25, 2017)

Unfortunately I live on an island and to top it off, in the PNW. So even if I didn't live on an island ... getting any where in a SHTF situation includes issues with bridges which means things like floatation/bikes take on a little different appreciation. I've a ducky (inflatable kayak) as one on my primary pieces of emergency equipment. The flooding is still over our retaining wall ... and my ducky is still inflated. For sure they're something to be taken seriously.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Someone tried to trade me a bass boat last week.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

AmishHeart said:


> Really don't like boating the RioGrande. Might end up in a different country.


Not at the moment you won't. The river goes dry somewhere between Hatch and Las Cruces. Wasn't even a trickle last time I saw it.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Oh no....what happens to the poor silvery minnows???
Don't know if you remember that being a big deal a few years back.
OK, I'll just hop off at Hatch for a green chili cheese burger.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

averageguyvswild said:


> I have a medium body of water near my house, and a canoe is a great little boat for fishing and transporting. My lake has 13 miles of shore and it is nice to be able to move from spot to spot under my own power. I took a page from the stand up paddle boarders to make my paddling more efficient and faster. What do you guys use or would like to use?


 Thanks for the advice and video. Please forgive the smart asses here because they are really good people once you get pass the at times' misplaced ' humor. Also lots of very wise folks here as well.:wave:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I have a decent sit on top fishing kayak. The tarp thing may work with the 4 wheeler and my jeep although towing them for any distance with a kayak and a paddle would be a bitch I think.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

My group has a kayak, bass boat & ski boat.
I have no body water on my land, just a stream.


----------



## SewingMachine (Mar 26, 2017)

I have one two person canoe, one solo canoe and a single seat 12 foot kayak.

I can stand up and paddle no problem, but I don't do it enough to justify buying an SUP paddle. I live right on a lake, but mostly hit the Wisconsin river and local streams. The lake is too windy, and frankly its boring. The two person canoe is camo, and holds like 700 pounds, so me the wife and a couple hundred pounds of gear and supplies, that's more weight capacity than I think I would need, and probably not enough if my wife had to pack for an emergency where e might not be back for a while.


----------



## jeager106 (Mar 24, 2017)

backlash said:


> Canoe is an Indian word meaning you are going to get wet.
> I have a 17.5 foot fishing boat so I'm all set.


Yup!

Been there done that and I can't swim!
Was with a cousin in the Boundary Waters.
Storm came up, strong winds. Dumped us abut 50 yards from 
shore. Life jacket in the bottom of the boat!
I swam!


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

We have two kayaks a tandem and a single seater


----------



## averageguyvswild (Mar 28, 2017)

SewingMachine said:


> I have one two person canoe, one solo canoe and a single seat 12 foot kayak.
> 
> I can stand up and paddle no problem, but I don't do it enough to justify buying an SUP paddle. I live right on a lake, but mostly hit the Wisconsin river and local streams. The lake is too windy, and frankly its boring. The two person canoe is camo, and holds like 700 pounds, so me the wife and a couple hundred pounds of gear and supplies, that's more weight capacity than I think I would need, and probably not enough if my wife had to pack for an emergency where e might not be back for a while.


If you buy a sup paddle you will do it a lot more and be more stable while paddling. I always sup unless my wife is in the canoe. The rocking when I paddle scares her and she thinks I'm go. A dump us.


----------

